# Plants to make a small bush/ shrub



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am wanting to try and make a bush in my 10gal soon to b shrimp tank? I have no exp with stems so i know it will be fun learning to prune. Thanks for the help. Ps i will b trying my hand at diy co2 soon as well and have med-high light.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Try lobelia cardinalis small form. It is a ncie midground plant. Also Limnophila sp 'Guinea' broadleaf does well. It branches out. There are so many. Erio type II, baby tears, Limno repens mini all will work but will need constant trimming.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

blyxa japonic will make a bush with no work at all!


----------

